# Xcode : plantage systématique...



## aldahi (8 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Après la présentation sur le forum dédié, voici mon premier post...

Mon souci est tout simple : quand je lance Xcode, s'il ne plante pas immédiatement, c'est au maximum au bout de 3 minutes (et encore, je suis gentil...).

Le contexte :

MacBook Unibody, MacOSX 10.5.6, toutes les mises à jours sont effectuées
Avant d'installer le SDK iPhone contenant Xcode 3.1.2, j'avais Safari 4 béta

Les causes / solutions trouvées sur internet :

- safari 4 béta fait planter xcode 3.0 ==> passer en 3.1.2
   ==> je suis revenu à Safari 3 et installé 3.1.2 ==> rien à faire
- supprimer le fichier plist ==> rien à faire
- vider le cache ==> rien à faire
- réparer les autorisations : rien à faire
- tout désinstaller, tout réinstaller (via le terminal et sudo) ==> rien à faire

Je ne suis pas pressé : j'apprends juste à coder. J'utilise donc en attendant code::blocks. Mais je souhaite tout de même commencer sur xcode, afin de me familiariser avec l'outil, les raccourcis...

Je suis incapable de trouver sur le net quelqu'un qui a le même soucis que moi...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée pour me dépanner ?

Merci d'avance et à bientôt !


----------



## Didier Guillion (8 Avril 2009)

A quel endroit cela plante ? Demande de visualiser le Crash.log, ca aide...

Cordialement


----------



## Rez2a (8 Avril 2009)

Je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider, mais je peux te dire que Xcode ne m'a jamais fait de sale coup avec Safari 4 Bêta, après j'ai peut-être de la chance.


----------



## aldahi (8 Avril 2009)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> A quel endroit cela plante ? Demande de visualiser le Crash.log, ca aide...
> 
> Cordialement



Hello !

Voici le crash log issu de ma console :

Apr  8 19:18:31 macbook-de Xcode[7732]: Xcode(7732,0x105246000) malloc: free_garbage: garbage ptr = 0x8000af680, has non-zero refcount = 1
Apr  8 19:18:31 macbook-de Xcode[7732]: Xcode(7732,0x105246000) malloc: free_garbage: garbage ptr = 0x80090ae80, has non-zero refcount = 1
Apr  8 19:18:31 macbook-de [0x0-0x100100].Xcode[7732]: Xcode(7732,0x105246000) malloc: free_garbage: garbage ptr = 0x8000af680, has non-zero refcount = 1
Apr  8 19:18:31 macbook-de [0x0-0x100100].Xcode[7732]: Xcode(7732,0x105246000) malloc: free_garbage: garbage ptr = 0x80090ae80, has non-zero refcount = 1

Si ça peut t'aider, tant mieux, moi j'y comprend rien...

---------- Post added at 19h20 ---------- Previous post was at 19h19 ----------



Rez2a a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider, mais je peux te dire que Xcode ne m'a jamais fait de sale coup avec Safari 4 Bêta, après j'ai peut-être de la chance.



Voui, d'après ce que j'ai lu, normal si tu as la dernière version de Xcode, c'est l'ancienne qui déconnait... mais pas chez moi...


----------



## tatouille (8 Avril 2009)

ce n'est pas le crashlog, de simple warnings provenant du garbage collection


```
Xcode[7732]: Xcode(7732,0x105246000) malloc: free_garbage: \
garbage ptr = 0x8000af680, has non-zero refcount = 1
```

means Object ayant l'adresse memoire 0x8000af680  a ete free'ed alors que le retain_count > 0,
donc potentiellement  retain par un autre objet, qui pourait vouloir le reclamer 
apres un free donc d'essayer d'ecrire a une adresse memoire deja realloce'ed pour autre chose ou rien donc potentiellement un crash

dans un crashlog il y a l'arbre des processus c'est ca que Didier t'a demandé: le fichier crash dump qui se trouve dans les dossiers racines suivant:

${HOME}/Library/Logs et/ou /Library/Logs


----------



## aldahi (9 Avril 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> ce n'est pas le crashlog, de simple warnings provenant du garbage collection
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Hello !
OK, donc, voilà les trois derniers reçus. De mémoire, rien n'a planté depuis un moment hormis xcode... je vous mets les 3 parce que ce ne sont pas les mêmes :

*Le premier*

Process:         qmasterd [107]
Path:            /usr/sbin/qmasterd
Identifier:      qmasterd
Version:         ??? (???)
Code Type:       PPC (Translated)
Parent Process:  qmasterd [76]

Date/Time:       2009-04-06 23:26:47.295 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.6 (9G55)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_CRASH (SIGTRAP)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread:  0

Thread 0 Crashed:
0   ???                           	0x8019d402 0 + 2149176322
1   translate                     	0xb80b6b00 0xb8000000 + 748288
2   translate                     	0xb80b7007 0xb8000000 + 749575
3   translate                     	0xb80d49c0 0xb8000000 + 870848
4   translate                     	0xb813ce79 spin_lock_wrapper + 1981
5   translate                     	0xb8011b64 0xb8000000 + 72548

Thread 1:
0   ???                           	0x81306b09 0 + 2167433993

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
  eax: 0x00000000  ebx: 0xb80b6c78  ecx: 0xb7fff9ac  edx: 0x8019d402
  edi: 0xb8208980  esi: 0x00000005  ebp: 0xb7fff9d8  esp: 0xb7fff9ac
   ss: 0x0000001f  efl: 0x00000246  eip: 0x8019d402   cs: 0x00000007
   ds: 0x0000001f   es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x00000000   gs: 0x00000037
  cr2: 0x8029c259

Binary Images:
0xb8000000 - 0xb81d7fe7  translate ??? (???) /usr/libexec/oah/translate

Translated Code Information:
NO CRASH REPOR

*Le second*

Process:         qmasterd [156]
Path:            /usr/sbin/qmasterd
Identifier:      qmasterd
Version:         ??? (???)
Code Type:       PPC (Translated)
Parent Process:  qmasterd [109]

Date/Time:       2009-04-07 00:38:11.436 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.6 (9G55)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_CRASH (SIGTRAP)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread:  0

Thread 0 Crashed:
0   ???                           	0x800fe21e 0 + 2148524574
1   translate                     	0xb8122811 gettimeofday_wrapper + 257497
2   translate                     	0xb80a40bb 0xb8000000 + 671931
3   translate                     	0xb806d943 0xb8000000 + 448835
4   translate                     	0xb80a9db1 0xb8000000 + 695729
5   translate                     	0xb80a9fdf 0xb8000000 + 696287
6   translate                     	0xb80aa1ca 0xb8000000 + 696778
7   translate                     	0xb813ce4e spin_lock_wrapper + 1938
8   translate                     	0xb8011b64 0xb8000000 + 72548

Thread 1:
0   ???                           	0x800bc2c2 0 + 2148254402
1   translate                     	0xb813c449 spin_lock_try_wrapper + 493
2   translate                     	0xb80b6f01 0xb8000000 + 749313
3   translate                     	0xb80d49c0 0xb8000000 + 870848
4   translate                     	0xb813d75f spin_lock_wrapper + 4259
5   translate                     	0xb8011b64 0xb8000000 + 72548

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
  eax: 0x00000000  ebx: 0xb8124a10  ecx: 0xb7fff88c  edx: 0x800fe21e
  edi: 0x80802850  esi: 0x80802e00  ebp: 0xb7fff8a8  esp: 0xb7fff88c
   ss: 0x0000001f  efl: 0x00000246  eip: 0x800fe21e   cs: 0x00000007
   ds: 0x0000001f   es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x00000000   gs: 0x00000037
  cr2: 0x001543f0

Binary Images:
0xb8000000 - 0xb81d7fe7  translate ??? (???) /usr/libexec/oah/translate

Translated Code Information:
NO CRASH REPORT

*Et le troisième :*

Process:         syslogd [12]
Path:            /usr/sbin/syslogd
Identifier:      syslogd
Version:         ??? (???)
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [1]

Date/Time:       2009-03-06 10:29:14.156 +0100
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.6 (9G55)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
Exception Codes: KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS at 0x00000000d2ad007f
Crashed Thread:  1

Thread 0:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9194be8d asl_store_sweep_file_cache + 0
1   syslogd                       	0x0000a20d 0x1000 + 37389
2   syslogd                       	0x0000e00f 0x1000 + 53263
3   syslogd                       	0x0000f446 0x1000 + 58438
4   syslogd                       	0x000017f2 0x1000 + 2034

Thread 1 Crashed:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x918c0987 _nc_table_find + 67
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x919846b1 _notify_lib_post + 57
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91891a60 notify_post + 158
3   syslogd                       	0x0000aa7d 0x1000 + 39549
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91890095 _pthread_start + 321
5   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9188ff52 thread_start + 34

Thread 2:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x918663ae __semwait_signal + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91890d0d pthread_cond_wait$UNIX2003 + 73
2   syslogd                       	0x0000a29f 0x1000 + 37535
3   syslogd                       	0x0000a53a 0x1000 + 38202
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91890095 _pthread_start + 321
5   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9188ff52 thread_start + 34

Thread 3:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9185f1c6 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x918669bc mach_msg + 72
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91988afb vproc_mig_log_drain + 97
3   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x919879ce _vprocmgr_log_drain + 75
4   syslogd                       	0x00009580 0x1000 + 34176
5   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91890095 _pthread_start + 321
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9188ff52 thread_start + 34

Thread 1 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
  eax: 0x00020000  ebx: 0x918919db  ecx: 0x0159b84f  edx: 0x0000184f
  edi: 0x00102210  esi: 0xd2ad007f  ebp: 0xb0080e48  esp: 0xb0080e20
   ss: 0x0000001f  efl: 0x00010282  eip: 0x918c0987   cs: 0x00000017
   ds: 0x0000001f   es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037
  cr2: 0xd2ad007f

Binary Images:
    0x1000 -    0x10ffe +syslogd ??? (???) <5dfc2d45a554255536eea03ebb53f09e> /usr/sbin/syslogd
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe2db43  dyld 97.1 (???) <100d362e03410f181a34e04e94189ae5> /usr/lib/dyld
0x9185e000 - 0x919c5ff3  libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) <d68880dfb1f8becdbdac6928db1510fb> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x93c16000 - 0x93c1afff  libmathCommon.A.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0x95194000 - 0x9519bfe9  libgcc_s.1.dylib ??? (???) <e280ddf3f5fb3049e674edcb109f389a> /usr/lib/libgcc_s.1.dylib
0xffff0000 - 0xffff1780  libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib

*Voilou*

J'en ai à la pelle des comme ça...
Merci à vous


----------



## Didier Guillion (9 Avril 2009)

Le troisieme crash est vieux, regarde la date.
Les deux premiers sont dans qmasterd, c'est un deamon, fait des recherches sur Google.

Cordialement


----------



## tatouille (9 Avril 2009)

```
>$ cd ~/Library/Logs
>$ grep -R XCode .
>$ grep -R ibtool .
```


----------



## aldahi (9 Avril 2009)

Hello !

Merci pour vos réponses !

Alors, effectivement Didier, qmaster plante, mais n'est utile que pour des application du genre Final Cut, que j'avais essayé (mis c'est beaucoup trop compliqué pour moi...).
J'ai donc supprimé tout ce qui avait trait à ça sur mon mac, en suivant des indications trouvées sur un site web...

Puis, dans le terminal, j'ai fait ce que tu m'as dis tatouille.

Maintenant, XCode plante encore plus qu'avant... ie. il ne se lance plus du tout et freeze...

Bon, je relance le mac, je fait une total avec onyx et je regarde ce qu'il se passe...

Si vous avez d'autres idées, je suis preneur...

Merci encore beaucoup en tout cas


----------



## tatouille (9 Avril 2009)

peux tu m'expliquer le rapport entre xcode et ce que j'ai mis pour essayer de trouver les bon crashlog que tu es incapable de nous donner, peux tu donner les crashlogs d'xcode svp

as tu repare les permissions? as tu essaye en creant un nouvelle utilisateur tout neuf?
as tu joue avec des logiciels enlevant certaines archs des fat binaries pour gagner de la place?

ce que tu racontes est somme toute comique mais en dehors du sujet, donc concentre toi 5 minutes dans ta journee et donne ce putain de crashlog


----------



## aldahi (9 Avril 2009)

Edit : pour pas déformer la page avec des lignes sans fin...

Bon, il est trop long, le forum n'en veut pas, et le format n'est pas reconnu pour le mettre en pj

Je vous le met en deux posts alors...

Le premier :


Process:         Xcode [2087]
Path:            /Developer/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/MacOS/Xcode
Identifier:      com.apple.Xcode
Version:         3.1.2 (1149)
Build Info:      DevToolsIDE-11490000~1
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [110]

Date/Time:       2009-04-09 22:34:16.964 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.6 (9G55)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGBUS)
Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x000000000000001f
Crashed Thread:  0

Application Specific Information:
objc[2087]: garbage collection is ON

Thread 0 Crashed:
0   libobjc.A.dylib               	0x92b78688 objc_msgSend + 24
1   com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x9230d0c4 +[CIUIBundle1 buttonResult:buttonImage:inlayImage:highlightImage:figure:stripeGradienthase:]
+ 799

2   com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x9230e449 -[CIUIBundle1 buttonResultFor
ResolutionData:] + 324

3   com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x9230c279 -[CIUIBundleBase renderResolutionData:toBitmap:width:height:bytesPerRow:] + 1088
4   com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x92308f0b -[CIUIBundleBase dataForResolution
Data:] + 74

5   com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x92309902 -[CIUIBundleBase dataForPPI:] + 143
6   com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x9230549e QSICreateElement + 3695
7   com.apple.coreui              	0x909bd6b4 CUIElement::Load(_QSIContext**, 
CUIContext const*, long, long, long) + 224

8   com.apple.coreui              	0x909a73e3 CUIRenderer:raw1Piece(long, CUIContext const*,
unsigned char, unsigned char) + 109

9   com.apple.coreui              	0x909a9851 CUIRenderer:raw(CGRect, CGContext*, __CFDictionary const*, 
__CFDictionary const**) + 2257
10  com.apple.AppKit              	0x92f67cd1 -[_NSThemeWidgetCell coreUIDrawWithFrame:inView:] + 276
11  com.apple.AppKit              	0x92f67a33 -[_NSThemeWidgetCell drawWithFrame:inView:] + 240
12  com.apple.AppKit              	0x92f67517 -[NSControl drawRect:] + 378
13  com.apple.AppKit              	0x92ffb29c -[NSView _drawRect:clip:] + 3853
14  com.apple.AppKit              	0x92ff9d93 -[NSView _recursiveDisplayAllDirtyWithLockFocus:visRect:] + 1050
15  com.apple.AppKit              	0x92ffa12a -[NSView _recursiveDisplayAllDirtyWithLockFocus:visRect:] + 1969
16  com.apple.AppKit              	0x92ff86e9 -[NSView 
_recursiveDisplayRectIfNeededIgnoringOpacity:isVisibleRect:rectIsVisibleRectForView:topView:] + 759
17  com.apple.AppKit              	0x92ff802b -[NSThemeFrame 
_recursiveDisplayRectIfNeededIgnoringOpacity:isVisibleRect:rectIsVisibleRectForView:topView:] + 306
18  com.apple.AppKit              	0x92ff4b4f -[NSView 
_displayRectIgnoringOpacity:isVisibleRect:rectIsVisibleRectForView:] + 3090
19  com.apple.AppKit              	0x92f35523 -[NSView displayIfNeeded] + 933
20  com.apple.AppKit              	0x92f350d1 -[NSWindow displayIfNeeded] + 189
21  com.apple.AppKit              	0x92ff0ca7 -[NSWindow 
_reallyDoOrderWindow:relativeTo:findKey:forCounter:force:isModal:] + 1354
22  com.apple.AppKit              	0x93032bff -[NSApplication _orderFrontModalWindow:relativeToWindow:] + 785
23  com.apple.AppKit              	0x93032667 -[NSApplication
 _commonBeginModalSessionForWindow:relativeToWindow:modalDelegate:didEndSelector:contextInfo:] + 1033
24  ...ple.Xcode.DevToolsInterface	0x00c14917 -[PBXWizardPanel 
beginWizard:modalForWindow:modalDelegate:didEndSelector:contextInfo:] + 927
25  com.apple.Xcode               	0x0000a538 0x1000 + 38200
26  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9300453b -[NSApplication sendAction:to:from:] + 112
27  com.apple.AppKit              	0x930b317c -[NSMenu performActionForItemAtIndex:] + 493
28  com.apple.AppKit              	0x930b2e81 -[NSCarbonMenuImpl performActionWithHighlightingForItemAtIndex:]
+ 220
29  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9308fb5a AppKitMenuEventHandler + 6608
30  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x90d85143 DispatchEventToHandlers(EventTargetRec*, OpaqueEventRef*, 
HandlerCallRec*) + 1181
31  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x90d8457d SendEventToEventTargetInternal(OpaqueEventRef*, 
OpaqueEventTargetRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 405
32  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x90da0ed2 SendEventToEventTarget + 52
33  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x90dd523d SendHICommandEvent(unsigned long, HICommand const*, unsigned 
long, unsigned long, unsigned char, OpaqueEventTargetRef*, OpaqueEventTargetRef*, OpaqueEventRef**) + 411
34  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x90dfba8f SendMenuCommandWithContextAndModifiers + 59
35  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x90dfba4c SendMenuItemSelectedEvent + 134
36  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x90dfb95e FinishMenuSelection(MenuData*, MenuData*, MenuResult*, MenuResult*,
 unsigned long, unsigned long, unsigned long, unsigned char) + 162
37  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x90dd84ec MenuSelectCore(MenuData*, Point, double, unsigned long, 
OpaqueMenuRef**, unsigned short*) + 640
38  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x90dd7ed7 _HandleMenuSelection2 + 383
39  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x90dd7d4b _HandleMenuSelection + 53
40  com.apple.AppKit              	0x92fcc50b _NSHandleCarbonMenuEvent + 244
41  com.apple.AppKit              	0x92f3326a _DPSNextEvent + 1918
42  com.apple.AppKit              	0x92f32630 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:]
+ 128
43  com.apple.AppKit              	0x92f2b66b -[NSApplication run] + 795
44  com.apple.AppKit              	0x92ef88a4 NSApplicationMain + 574
45  com.apple.Xcode               	0x00002bca 0x1000 + 7114

Thread 1:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x912dc3ae __semwait_signal + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91306d0d pthread_cond_wait$UNIX2003 + 73
2   libauto.dylib                 	0x9726ebbf auto_collection_thread(void*) + 175
3   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91306095 _pthread_start + 321
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91305f52 thread_start + 34

Thread 2:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x912d51c6 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x912dc9bc mach_msg + 72
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x929d90ae CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1790
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x929d9cd8 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
4   com.apple.Foundation          	0x93c88d40 +[NSURLConnection(NSURLConnectionReallyInternal) 
_resourceLoadLoop:] + 320
5   com.apple.Foundation          	0x93c257ed -[NSThread main] + 45
6   com.apple.Foundation          	0x93c25394 __NSThread__main__ + 308
7   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91306095 _pthread_start + 321
8   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91305f52 thread_start + 34

Thread 3:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x913246f2 select$DARWIN_EXTSN + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91306095 _pthread_start + 321
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91305f52 thread_start + 34

Thread 4:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x912d51c6 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x912dc9bc mach_msg + 72
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x929d90ae CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1790
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x929d9cd8 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
4   com.apple.CFNetwork           	0x950fcebe CFURLCacheWorkerThread(void*) + 396
5   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91306095 _pthread_start + 321
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91305f52 thread_start + 34

Thread 5:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x912dc3ae __semwait_signal + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91306d0d pthread_cond_wait$UNIX2003 + 73
2   com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x92243ab9 fe_fragment_thread + 54
3   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91306095 _pthread_start + 321
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91305f52 thread_start + 34

Thread 6:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x912dc3ae __semwait_signal + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91306d0d pthread_cond_wait$UNIX2003 + 73
2   com.apple.ColorSync           	0x91ff045c pthreadSemaphoreWait(t_pthreadSemaphore*) + 42
3   com.apple.ColorSync           	0x92002d8e CMMConvTask(void*) + 54
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91306095 _pthread_start + 321
5   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91305f52 thread_start + 34

Thread 7:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x912d5226 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x913071ef _pthread_cond_wait + 1244
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91308a73 pthread_cond_timedwait_relative_np + 47
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x93c6b75c -[NSCondition waitUntilDate:] + 236
4   com.apple.Foundation          	0x93c6b570 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:beforeDate:] + 144
5   com.apple.Foundation          	0x93c6b4d5 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:] + 69
6   com.apple.AppKit              	0x92f98d90 -[NSUIHeartBeat _heartBeatThread:] + 753
7   com.apple.Foundation          	0x93c257ed -[NSThread main] + 45
8   com.apple.Foundation          	0x93c25394 __NSThread__main__ + 308
9   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91306095 _pthread_start + 321
10  libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91305f52 thread_start + 34

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
  eax: 0x032ff770  ebx: 0x92152b04  ecx: 0x92c25324  edx: 0xffffffff
  edi: 0x032ff770  esi: 0x033a5ab0  ebp: 0xbfffd1d8  esp: 0xbfffd198
   ss: 0x0000001f  efl: 0x00010202  eip: 0x92b78688   cs: 0x00000017
   ds: 0x0000001f   es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x00000000   gs: 0x00000037
  cr2: 0x0000001f

Binary Images:
    0x1000 -    0x19fff  com.apple.Xcode 3.1.2 (1149) <ec5aa8197452521ff1abeca8ab6007d4>
 /Developer/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/MacOS/Xcode
   0x43000 -    0x66fff  com.apple.DevToolsFoundation 3.1 (1125) <141285804947eda8f7641b3107fcdc3f> 
/Developer/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DevToolsFoundation.framework/Versions/A/DevToolsFoundation
   0x86000 -    0x9dfe7  com.apple.JavaKit 5.1 (1055) <0ca3a1e1d8b37c4f8d77e2255c7baa18> 
/Developer/Library/PrivateFrameworks/JavaKit.framework/Versions/A/JavaKit
   0xb0000 -    0xe7ff3  com.apple.Xcode.DevToolsSupport 5.1 (1102) <f115cff9f3b55a18a919703f84e87336> 
/Developer/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DevToolsSupport.framework/Versions/A/DevToolsSupport
  0x10e000 -   0x117fff  com.apple.Xcode.DevToolsRemoteClient 5.1 (1149) <cf2d5023515a809f3ebe3cdd09b59a65>
 /Developer/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DevToolsRemoteClient.framework/Versions/A/DevToolsRemoteClient
  0x122000 -   0x1cdfff  com.apple.Xcode.DevToolsCParsing 5.1 (1088) <14020497788f8fb9d4e9c1b5d30736d8> 
/Developer/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DevToolsCParsing.framework/Versions/A/DevToolsCParsing
  0x223000 -   0x28afff  com.apple.Xcode.XcodeEdit 3.1 (1146) <ea26790a575d79c2dbe6a0ba37757af1> 
/Developer/Library/PrivateFrameworks/XcodeEdit.framework/Versions/A/XcodeEdit
  0x2c0000 -   0x312ff3  com.apple.Symbolication 1.1 (42.2.1) <bc756b09d4a60c3c18e926699f4771db> 
/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Symbolication.framework/Versions/A/Symbolication
  0x344000 -   0x348fff  com.apple.DebugSymbols 1.1 (1.0) <219e9050a118864d4e709403fb1ee4fc> 
/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DebugSymbols.framework/Versions/A/DebugSymbols
  0x36d000 -   0x36efff  com.apple.Xdesign.XDInterface.GraphLayouter.ForceDirected 3.1 (1070) 
<470043124ad366f7eb8e48724c8a3ef0> /Developer/Library/PrivateFrameworks/XDInterface.framework/Versions/A/PlugIns/XDForceDirectedGraphLayouter.
diagramGraphLayouter/Contents/MacOS/XDForceDirectedGraphLayouter
  0x377000 -   0x37aff7  com.apple.Xcode.iPhoneSimulatorDevicePlugin 2.0 (28) 
<d6b33b7cffb831e49ca95235637438b9> /Developer/Platforms/iPhoneSimulator.platform/Developer/Library/Xcode/Plug-
ins/iPhoneSimulatorDevicePlugin.xcodeplugin/Contents/MacOS/iPhoneSimulatorDevicePlugin
  0x579000 -   0x8f9ffb  com.apple.Xcode.DevToolsCore 5.1 (1148) <cbda2a35742fd80816f5430e01a0bd56> 
/Developer/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DevToolsCore.framework/Versions/A/DevToolsCore
  0xaf2000 -  0x10caff7  com.apple.Xcode.DevToolsInterface 5.1 (1149) <fd700a5091d3e45b4862667a641b18bf> 
/Developer/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DevToolsInterface.framework/Versions/A/DevToolsInterface
 0x144c000 -  0x1482fff  com.apple.DocSetAccess 2.1 (1092) <f42c0c25190c039208f34165d2b4753f> 
/Developer/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DocSetAccess.framework/Versions/A/DocSetAccess
 0x14a6000 -  0x14e6ffb  com.apple.Xdesign.XDBase 3.1 (1055) <b59c81c401df530d2318ca3a53a3e587> 
/Developer/Library/PrivateFrameworks/XDBase.framework/Versions/A/XDBase
 0x1537000 -  0x1540fff  com.apple.xdmappingmodel 3.1 (1070) <bc1d3de7983fe8584e6e6125b47a2269> 
/Developer/Library/Xcode/Plug-ins/XDMappingModel.xdplugin/Contents/MacOS/XDMappingModel
 0x1549000 -  0x154affd  libsvn_ra-1.0.dylib ??? (???) <72ba0663e1b8cb21e59d83c9af1303a1> 
/usr/lib/libsvn_ra-1.0.dylib
 0x1576000 -  0x1577fff  com.apple.Xdesign.XDInterface.GraphLayouter.Hierarchical 3.1 (1070) <71e4e130a440789b645a83d61ba9d846> 
/Developer/Library/PrivateFrameworks/XDInterface.framework/Versions/A/PlugIns/XDHierarchicalGraphLayouter.
diagramGraphLayouter/Contents/MacOS/XDHierarchicalGraphLayouter
 0x157d000 -  0x158bfff  com.apple.xcode.subversion 3.1 (1107) <0800d5703545d5f5494c89ac2069f0d7> 
/Developer/Library/Xcode/Plug-ins/XcodeSubversionPlugin.xcplugin/Contents/MacOS/XcodeSubversionPlugin
 0x159a000 -  0x15b3fff  com.apple.XdesignPlugin 3.1 (1080) <e5a1a22d01b61fecec92b174fcabe1a7> 
/Developer/Library/Xcode/Plug-ins/XdesignPlugin.xcplugin/Contents/MacOS/XdesignPlugin
 0x15c3000 -  0x15e1fe3  libexpat.1.dylib ??? (???) <caa6d7f83f7e0a3fe26aa5904c6f98a9>
 /usr/lib/libexpat.1.dylib
 0x15e9000 -  0x15f6ff3  libaprutil-1.0.dylib ??? (???) <5c471353958f9f611ce31e148a3d10d3>
 /usr/lib/libaprutil-1.0.dylib
 0xa300000 -  0xa410fef  com.apple.Xdesign.XDInterface 3.1 (1070) <b84f07803818dbe17208c0a841af25a1> 
/Developer/Library/PrivateFrameworks/XDInterface.framework/Versions/A/XDInterface
 0xa4c1000 -  0xa4f6fff  com.apple.XDSourceCode 3.1 (1055) <7318f781c0270762ae9994faf549c575> 
/Developer/Library/Xcode/Plug-ins/XDClassModel.xdplugin/Contents/MacOS/XDClassModel
 0xa513000 -  0xa544fff  com.apple.xdcoredataplugin 3.1 (1055) <0f3f1c75f272829ada1b0c066bdbf3d1> 
/Developer/Library/Xcode/Plug-ins/XDCoreDataModel.xdplugin/Contents/MacOS/XDCoreDataModel
 0xa55d000 -  0xa572fef  libapr-1.0.dylib ??? (???) <7d0341202a73e99bd2d289f7411c7f60> 
/usr/lib/libapr-1.0.dylib
 0xa57d000 -  0xa598ffe  libsvn_client-1.0.dylib ??? (???) <e0a659700a0454bf414faed1315fb270> 
/usr/lib/libsvn_client-1.0.dylib
 0xa5a1000 -  0xa5a7fff  libsvn_delta-1.0.dylib ??? (???) <aee1dbe9b16c618da4d4888531b5269d> 
/usr/lib/libsvn_delta-1.0.dylib
 0xa5ad000 -  0xa5b1ffc  libsvn_diff-1.0.dylib ??? (???) <a743cfe70f8293bb9cc20c174f1f7cb8>
 /usr/lib/libsvn_diff-1.0.dylib
 0xa5b7000 -  0xa5c8ffc  libsvn_fs_fs-1.0.dylib ??? (???) <73aa0f98334ebd8b03c8db8b989ebaef> 
/usr/lib/libsvn_fs_fs-1.0.dylib
 0xa5d0000 -  0xa5d1fff  libsvn_fs-1.0.dylib ??? (???) <f77cccfaeb0cc2e4682d1c78d375e710>
 /usr/lib/libsvn_fs-1.0.dylib
 0xa5d7000 -  0xa5d9ffe  libsvn_ra_local-1.0.dylib ??? (???) <57388fae25ed3baee5dc1c09bd654641> 
/usr/lib/libsvn_ra_local-1.0.dylib
 0xa5df000 -  0xa5ebffe  libsvn_ra_svn-1.0.dylib ??? (???) <7934a67331d800a1b1ac8f94f3d9746d> 
/usr/lib/libsvn_ra_svn-1.0.dylib
 0xa5f2000 -  0xa608fff  libsvn_repos-1.0.dylib ??? (???) <d56815f3bf733234527b632294b6aad3> 
/usr/lib/libsvn_repos-1.0.dylib
 0xa610000 -  0xa62ffff  libsvn_subr-1.0.dylib ??? (???) <3a97392f06901672ef19d9326eb281dd> 
/usr/lib/libsvn_subr-1.0.dylib
 0xa63b000 -  0xa65fffe  libsvn_wc-1.0.dylib ??? (???) <61b762156459cf5f355df712ac6f6fe2> 
/usr/lib/libsvn_wc-1.0.dylib
 0xa669000 -  0xa67afff  libsvn_ra_dav-1.0.dylib ??? (???) <88cd7a7c72702576351a6d962650d8bb> 
/usr/lib/libsvn_ra_dav-1.0.dylib
 0xa682000 -  0xa694fff  libneon.26.dylib ??? (???) <8d1a476462d1ce128316274dc19a1c76> 
/usr/lib/libneon.26.dylib
 0xa69d000 -  0xa69dfff  com.apple.xcode.subversion.ui 3.1 (1107) <484a025f7e659958c804580068309eab> 
/Developer/Library/Xcode/Plug-ins/XcodeSubversionIDEPlugin.xcplugin/Contents/MacOS/XcodeSubversionIDEPlugin
 0xa6a3000 -  0xa6b6fff  com.apple.xcode.perforce 3.1 (1070) <944dbf3bf31edf80a163281aca33e593> 
/Developer/Library/Xcode/Plug-ins/XcodePerforcePlugin.xcplugin/Contents/MacOS/XcodePerforcePlugin
 0xa6c1000 -  0xa6c4fff  com.apple.xcode.perforce.ui 3.1 (1070) <c50bc85d7a54c2a7a11dd9d976660baf> 
/Developer/Library/Xcode/Plug-ins/XcodePerforceIDEPlugin.xcplugin/Contents/MacOS/XcodePerforceIDEPlugin
 0xa6ca000 -  0xa6e5fff  com.apple.xcode.cvs 3.1 (1072) <cd2c555fd057bacbdf565a6a44e7e7d7>
 /Developer/Library/Xcode/Plug-ins/XcodeCVSPlugin.xcplugin/Contents/MacOS/XcodeCVSPlugin
 0xa6f4000 -  0xa6f7fff  com.apple.xcode.cvs.ui 3.1 (1072) <27531452c3351751dd3155c50261994f> 
/Developer/Library/Xcode/Plug-ins/XcodeCVSIDEPlugin.xcplugin/Contents/MacOS/XcodeCVSIDEPlugin
 0xa6fd000 -  0xa702ffd  com.apple.Xcode.PlistPlugin 3.1 (1106) <fbcc039529fa3faba2d8a05b84661346> 
/Developer/Library/Xcode/Plug-ins/PlistPlugin.xcplugin/Contents/MacOS/PlistPlugin
 0xa709000 -  0xa72afff  com.apple.Xcode.PlistEdit 3.1 (1106) <5fbc5ae10056049a8815b8761fe70e8b> 
/Developer/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PlistEdit.framework/Versions/A/PlistEdit
 0xa741000 -  0xa750ffb  com.apple.xcode.plugins.DocViewerPlugIn 5.1 (1084) 
<74792b4bd04c8f8c77a1fe8f4445dd78> /Developer/Library/Xcode/Plug-ins/DocViewerPlugIn.xcplugin/Contents/MacOS/DocViewerPlugIn
 0xa780000 -  0xa781fff  com.apple.Xcode.iPhoneSimulatorLaunchPlugin 2.0 (28) 
<2482a802fa9c6af407e5215c4ea6691c> /Developer/Platforms/iPhoneSimulator.platform/Developer/Library/Xcode/Plug-
ins/iPhoneSimulatorLaunchPlugin.xcplugin/Contents/MacOS/iPhoneSimulatorLaunchPlugin
 0xa7ad000 -  0xa7bcfff  com.apple.DeviceLinkX 2.0 (131) 
/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DeviceLink.framework/Versions/A/DeviceLink
 0xa7e9000 -  0xa7e9fff  com.apple.xcode.plug-in.CoreBuildTasks 3.0 (1148) <65f25b26bf7225f671ab8f9156d8e8b3>
 /Developer/Library/Xcode/Plug-ins/CoreBuildTasks.xcplugin/Contents/MacOS/CoreBuildTasks
0x1b9c5000 - 0x1b9cafff  com.apple.AppleScriptStudio.ASKPlugin 1.7 (68) <0d8e531e7ff8080df48d7dcc5375ab35> 
/Developer/Library/Xcode/Plug-ins/ASKPlugin.pbplugin/Contents/MacOS/ASKPlugin
0x1b9d3000 - 0x1ba15fff  com.apple.AppleScriptKit 1.5 (74) <9491bb5b0e6259b41a7a4f10201b4c23> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/AppleScriptKit.framework/Versions/A/AppleScriptKit
0x1ba58000 - 0x1ba90fff  com.apple.OSAKit 1.1 (55) <cc99245aedb21c1054f8faf49cff074c> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/OSAKit.framework/Versions/A/OSAKit
0x1bac0000 - 0x1bacafff  libexslt.0.dylib ??? (???) <2d56b8c39848d8a524cb0ae8d6299f19>
 /usr/lib/libexslt.0.dylib
0x1bad0000 - 0x1bad3fff  com.apple.AppleScriptStudio.ASKDictionaryPlugin 1.6 (68) 
<7a250f7a4afa5e88b0f98c92ca702eae> /Developer/Library/Xcode/Plug-ins/ASKDictionaryPlugin.pbplugin/Contents/MacOS/ASKDictionaryPlugin
0x1bada000 - 0x1bae3fff  com.apple.AppleScriptStudio.ASKDebuggerPlugin 1.6 (68) 
<d161c968351f71d071fdab92443dae2b> /Developer/Library/Xcode/Plug-
ins/ASKDebuggerPlugin.pbplugin/Contents/MacOS/ASKDebuggerPlugin
0x1baed000 - 0x1bb15fff  com.apple.Xcode.JavaDebugging 5.1 (1149) <c92ff2568eafa0490ee319361eba5cbc> 
/Developer/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/PlugIns/JavaDebugging.xcplugin/Contents/MacOS/JavaDebugging
0x1bb30000 - 0x1bb85ff7  com.apple.Xcode.GDBMIDebuggingPlugin 5.1 (1149) 
<6f07ca5e879649a0cc16d4e1d1b58654> 
/Developer/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/PlugIns/GDBMIDebugging.xcplugin/Contents/MacOS/GDBMIDebugging
0x1bbb7000 - 0x1bbc6fff  com.apple.Xcode.BuildSettingsPanes 5.1 (1149) <a86b4ebfb2b1d6f70be1aad8ca7000a6>


----------



## aldahi (9 Avril 2009)

et la seconde partie (éditée également...) ...

/Developer/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/PlugIns/BuildSettingsPanes.xcplugin/Contents/MacOS/BuildSettingsPanes
0x1bbcf000 - 0x1bc2bfff  com.apple.Xcode.iPhoneSupport 2.0 (2000) <b623f2f7783547dad8e1a247cecc64b6> 
/Developer/Platforms/iPhoneOS.platform/Developer/Library/Xcode/Plug-
ins/iPhoneRemoteDevice.xcodeplugin/Contents/MacOS/iPhoneRemoteDevice
0x1bc65000 - 0x1bc93fef  com.apple.mobiledevice 3.3.0 (3.3.0) <38981e950b123c54db2a7463621c4e89> 
/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MobileDevice.framework/Versions/A/MobileDevice
0x1bd22000 - 0x1bd28fff  com.apple.iPhoneSimulatorRemoteClient 2.0 (14) <099bcfe5e168f0a96741e03d83c1bb57> 
/Developer/Platforms/iPhoneSimulator.platform/Developer/Library/PrivateFrameworks/iPhoneSimulatorRemoteClient.fra
mework/Versions/A/iPhoneSimulatorRemoteClient
0x1e060000 - 0x1e258fff  com.apple.RawCamera.bundle 2.0.13 (435) <083354ccec68bf7c9fc99523a5838f92>
/System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe2db43  dyld 97.1 (???) <100d362e03410f181a34e04e94189ae5> /usr/lib/dyld
0x90003000 - 0x906a3fff  com.apple.CoreGraphics 1.407.2 (???)
<3a91d1037afde01d1d8acdf9cd1caa14> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/
A/CoreGraphics
0x906a4000 - 0x906a4ffb  com.apple.installserver.framework 1.0 (8) 
/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/InstallServer.framework/Versions/A/InstallServer
0x906a5000 - 0x906f6ff7  com.apple.HIServices 1.7.0 (???) <01b690d1f376e400ac873105533e39eb>
/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/
HIServices
0x906fc000 - 0x90842ff7  com.apple.ImageIO.framework 2.0.4 (2.0.4) <b407f06ff9b6893899e2e399cb65c953> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/I
mageIO
0x90843000 - 0x90852ffe  com.apple.DSObjCWrappers.Framework 1.3 (1.3) 
<182986b74247b459b2a67a47071bdc6b> 
/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DSObjCWrappers.framework/Versions/A/DSObjCWrappers
0x9098c000 - 0x909c6fe7  com.apple.coreui 1.2 (62) 
/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
0x90b84000 - 0x90c01fef  libvMisc.dylib ??? (???) 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x90d70000 - 0x90d7cfff  libbz2.1.0.dylib ??? (???) <2cb0ddb158412de1b659b531bd895a11> /usr/lib/libbz2.1.0.dylib
0x90d7d000 - 0x91085fff  com.apple.HIToolbox 1.5.4 (???) <3747086ba21ee419708a5cab946c8ba6> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
0x91086000 - 0x91110fe3  com.apple.DesktopServices 1.4.7 (1.4.7) <c3591383780dd12594c37dbde59958b6> 
/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
0x91111000 - 0x91177ffb  com.apple.ISSupport 1.7 (38.2) 
/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ISSupport.framework/Versions/A/ISSupport
0x91178000 - 0x91180fff  com.apple.DiskArbitration 2.2.1 (2.2.1) <2664eeb3a4d0c95a21c089892a0ae8d0> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x91181000 - 0x912d3ff3  com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox 1.5.2 (1.5.2) 
/System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
0x912d4000 - 0x9143bff3  libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) <d68880dfb1f8becdbdac6928db1510fb> 
/usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x9147c000 - 0x914d8ff7  com.apple.htmlrendering 68 (1.1.3) <1c5c0c417891b920dfe139385fc6c155> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLR
endering
0x914d9000 - 0x914fdfeb  libssl.0.9.7.dylib ??? (???) <d04156c610530ca44979c899834fc24d> 
/usr/lib/libssl.0.9.7.dylib
0x914fe000 - 0x914ffffc  libffi.dylib ??? (???) <eaf10b99a3fbc4920b175809407466c0> /usr/lib/libffi.dylib
0x9150a000 - 0x91548ff7  libGLImage.dylib ??? (???) <1123b8a48bcbe9cc7aa8dd8e1a214a66> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
0x91549000 - 0x91617ff3  com.apple.JavaScriptCore 5525.26 (5525.26.2) 
<69e219e81bc886a94c4d4b310d393ab9> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaScriptCore.framework/Versions/A/JavaScriptCore
0x91799000 - 0x917a4fe7  libCSync.A.dylib ??? (???) <e6aceed359bd228f42bc1246af5919c9> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/
A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
0x917a8000 - 0x91833fff  com.apple.framework.IOKit 1.5.1 (???) <f9f5f0d070e197a832d86751e1d44545> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x91834000 - 0x918f2fff  com.apple.WebKit 5525.27 (5525.27.1) <a15e548666c9a463d61be1f114b2fa27> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/WebKit
0x918f3000 - 0x918ffff9  com.apple.helpdata 1.0.1 (14.2) 
/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/HelpData.framework/Versions/A/HelpData
0x91900000 - 0x91934fef  com.apple.bom 9.0.1 (136.1.1) <e1f64b0dae30d560a1204c69c14751a0> 
/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Bom.framework/Versions/A/Bom
0x91941000 - 0x91c1bff3  com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 786.11 (786.11) 
<f06fe5d92d56ac5aa52d1ba182745924> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/Carbo
nCore
0x91c1c000 - 0x91cd6fe3  com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices 226.5 (226.5) 
<ef9945b1304495f3e8085c935f1b81e3> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSSer
vices
0x91cd7000 - 0x91cdeff7  libCGATS.A.dylib ??? (???) <386dce4b28448fb86e33e06ac466f4d8> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/
A/Resources/libCGATS.A.dylib
0x91cdf000 - 0x91cdfffd  com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib 3.4.2 (vecLib 3.4.2) 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x91ce0000 - 0x91ce2ff5  libRadiance.dylib ??? (???) <82d606c49f5dc77231f9d0e2be9ed6ab> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Re
sources/libRadiance.dylib
0x91ce3000 - 0x91d07fff  libxslt.1.dylib ??? (???) <0a9778d6368ae668826f446878deb99b> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
0x91d08000 - 0x91db8fff  edu.mit.Kerberos 6.0.12 (6.0.12) <685cc018c133668d0d3ac6a1cb63cff9> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
0x91db9000 - 0x91dbbfff  com.apple.securityhi 3.0 (30817) <40562b85d99118354c974e76c32fa6fb> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
0x91dc1000 - 0x91df7fef  libtidy.A.dylib ??? (???) <5351215b54226cc47eb1cd4b011cc2f3> /usr/lib/libtidy.A.dylib
0x91dfe000 - 0x91e78ff8  com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore 5.5.3 (245.3) 
<98633ef67d419c1b02f56556cb4d843d> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/Pr
intCore
0x91e79000 - 0x91ebafe7  libRIP.A.dylib ??? (???) <5d0b5af7992e14de017f9a9c7cb05960> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/
A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
0x91ebb000 - 0x91fbcfe7  com.apple.PubSub 1.0.3 (65.1.2) 
/System/Library/Frameworks/PubSub.framework/Versions/A/PubSub
0x91fbd000 - 0x92088fff  com.apple.ColorSync 4.5.1 (4.5.1) 
/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/C
olorSync
0x92089000 - 0x92106feb  com.apple.audio.CoreAudio 3.1.1 (3.1.1) <f35477a5e23db0fa43233c37da01ae1c> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x9211b000 - 0x92124fff  com.apple.speech.recognition.framework 3.7.24 (3.7.24) 
<da2d8411921a3fd8bc898dc753b7f3ee> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/Spe
echRecognition
0x92125000 - 0x92125ffd  com.apple.Accelerate 1.4.2 (Accelerate 1.4.2) 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x92126000 - 0x9214eff7  com.apple.shortcut 1 (1.0) <35cd17d0179ca839c5fb08694f3dc5ef> 
/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Shortcut.framework/Versions/A/Shortcut
0x9214f000 - 0x924ecfef  com.apple.QuartzCore 1.5.7 (1.5.7) <2fed2dd7565c84a0f0c608d41d4d172c> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
0x925cf000 - 0x92619fe1  com.apple.securityinterface 3.0.1 (35183) <f855cb06d2541ce544d9bcdf998b991c> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityInterface.framework/Versions/A/SecurityInterface
0x9261a000 - 0x92799fff  com.apple.AddressBook.framework 4.1.1 (699) <60ddae72a1df8ddbc5c53df92f372b76> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/AddressBook.framework/Versions/A/AddressBook
0x9279a000 - 0x927aaffc  com.apple.LangAnalysis 1.6.4 (1.6.4) <bc7eb703ddc37bf85adf93e35efd3947> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/
A/LangAnalysis
0x927ab000 - 0x92890ff3  com.apple.CoreData 100.1 (186) <50219bcb005cb15ea999a19391a8d523> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
0x92891000 - 0x928a6ffb  com.apple.ImageCapture 5.0.1 (5.0.1) 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCa
pture
0x928a7000 - 0x928aeffe  libbsm.dylib ??? (???) <fa7ae5f1a621d9b69e7e18747c9405fb> /usr/lib/libbsm.dylib
0x928af000 - 0x92956feb  com.apple.QD 3.11.54 (???) <c31150b40fcc27c195de40f0ae138666> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
0x92957000 - 0x92965ffd  libz.1.dylib ??? (???) <a98b3b221a72b54faf73ded3dd7000e5> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x92966000 - 0x92a99fff  com.apple.CoreFoundation 6.5.5 (476.17) <4a70c8dbb582118e31412c53dc1f407f> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x92aa3000 - 0x92adafff  com.apple.SystemConfiguration 1.9.2 (1.9.2) <eab546255ac099b9616df999c9359d0e> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x92adb000 - 0x92b62ff7  libsqlite3.0.dylib ??? (???) <eeedc8bf6881ac9f2c1954b1c8037720> 
/usr/lib/libsqlite3.0.dylib
0x92b63000 - 0x92c43fff  libobjc.A.dylib ??? (???) <400e943f9e8a678eea22a1d1205490ee> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x92c44000 - 0x92c5cfff  com.apple.openscripting 1.2.8 (???) <0129d2f750f5ddcb92f4acf8a3541952> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScri
pting
0x92c5d000 - 0x92c8afeb  libvDSP.dylib ??? (???) <4daafed78a471133ec30b3ae634b6d3e> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x92c8b000 - 0x92d17ff7  com.apple.LaunchServices 290.3 (290.3) <6f9629f4ed1ba3bb313548e6838b2888> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/L
aunchServices
0x92de9000 - 0x92e07ff3  com.apple.DirectoryService.Framework 3.5.5 (3.5.5) 
<f8931f64103c8a86b82e9714352f4323> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/DirectoryService.framework/Versions/A/DirectoryService
0x92e08000 - 0x92e87ff5  com.apple.SearchKit 1.2.1 (1.2.1) <f28f8dd0f155a6453411a0c9b5702764> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/Search
Kit
0x92e88000 - 0x92ec7fef  libTIFF.dylib ??? (???) <d4bcc9b9c508e53849d2d46bb6900922> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Re
sources/libTIFF.dylib
0x92ef2000 - 0x936f0fef  com.apple.AppKit 6.5.6 (949.43) <a3a300499bbe4f1dfebf71d752d01916> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
0x93703000 - 0x93775fff  com.apple.PDFKit 2.1.2 (2.1.2) 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PDFKit.framework/Versions/A/PDFKit
0x93776000 - 0x93809ff3  com.apple.ApplicationServices.ATS 3.4 (???) <8c51de0ec3deaef416578cd59df38754> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
0x939a4000 - 0x939e6fef  com.apple.NavigationServices 3.5.2 (163) <72cdc9d21f6690837870923e7b8ca358> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/Navi
gationServices
0x93a17000 - 0x93a24fe7  com.apple.opengl 1.5.9 (1.5.9) <7e5048a2677b41098c84045305f42f7f> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
0x93a25000 - 0x93a25ffc  com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit 1.5 (1.5) 
/System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
0x93a26000 - 0x93a32ffe  libGL.dylib ??? (???) 
/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
0x93a33000 - 0x93a5bfff  libcups.2.dylib ??? (???) <16bec7c6a004f744804e2281a1b1c094> /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x93a5c000 - 0x93a5cfff  com.apple.Carbon 136 (136) <4177916bbf70e0ddc446f94001d54c95> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
0x93a5d000 - 0x93b95ff7  libicucore.A.dylib ??? (???) <18098dcf431603fe47ee027a60006c85> 
/usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x93b96000 - 0x93bdffef  com.apple.Metadata 10.5.2 (398.25) <e0572f20350523116f23000676122a8d> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadat
a
0x93be0000 - 0x93c1affe  com.apple.securityfoundation 3.0.1 (35844) <2fbb6a1177ef98350b8aefc60737ba0e> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/SecurityFoundation
0x93c1b000 - 0x93e96fe7  com.apple.Foundation 6.5.7 (677.22) <8fe77b5d15ecdae1240b4cb604fc6d0b> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
0x93e97000 - 0x93f78ff7  libxml2.2.dylib ??? (???) <d69560099d9eb32ba7f8a17baa65a28d> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x93fea000 - 0x93ff1fe9  libgcc_s.1.dylib ??? (???) <e280ddf3f5fb3049e674edcb109f389a> /usr/lib/libgcc_s.1.dylib
0x93ff2000 - 0x93ff5fff  com.apple.help 1.1 (36) <1a25a8fbb49a830efb31d5c0a52939cd> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
0x93ff6000 - 0x94089fff  com.apple.ink.framework 101.3 (86) <d4c85b5cafa8027fff042b84a8be71dc> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x9408a000 - 0x94090fff  com.apple.print.framework.Print 218.0.2 (220.1) <6c2ddea45d9cdff9a9be0666a13e2dd4> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
0x94091000 - 0x940c0fe3  com.apple.AE 402.3 (402.3) <4cb9ef65cf116d6dd424f0ce98c2d015> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x940c1000 - 0x9411aff7  libGLU.dylib ??? (???) 
/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
0x9414d000 - 0x94241ff4  libiconv.2.dylib ??? (???) <96ff4c6f84c4a1623cb78287371cdd3f> /usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib
0x94242000 - 0x94252fff  com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework 3.7.1 (3.7.1) 
<273d96ff861dc68be659c07ef56f599a> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versi
ons/A/SpeechSynthesis
0x94253000 - 0x94258fff  com.apple.backup.framework 1.0 (1.0) 
/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Backup.framework/Versions/A/Backup
0x94259000 - 0x9425dfff  libmathCommon.A.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0x942ae000 - 0x942aeffd  com.apple.vecLib 3.4.2 (vecLib 3.4.2) 
/System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x942af000 - 0x9430cffb  libstdc++.6.dylib ??? (???) <f75e5133d72769de5ce6c06153fc65f6> 
/usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
0x9430e000 - 0x9495ffff  com.apple.WebCore 5525.26 (5525.26.6) <8676962ab93f003cf9b10748725c1bc2> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebCore.framework/Versions/A/WebCore
0x94960000 - 0x94d1efea  libLAPACK.dylib ??? (???) 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dyl
ib
0x94d1f000 - 0x94d79ff7  com.apple.CoreText 2.0.4 (???) <f9a90116ae34a2b0d84e87734766fb3a> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/C
oreText
0x94db7000 - 0x94e69ffb  libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib ??? (???) <75b80bff0d5cfaf10b6b6fe982da3578> 
/usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
0x950d3000 - 0x950ebff7  com.apple.CoreVideo 1.6.0 (20.0) <c0d869876af51283a160cd2224a23abf> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
0x950f4000 - 0x950f9fff  com.apple.CommonPanels 1.2.4 (85) <c135f02edd6b2e2864311e0b9d08a98d> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/Commo
nPanels
0x950fa000 - 0x95197fe4  com.apple.CFNetwork 422.15.2 (422.15.2) <80851410a5592b7c3b149b2ff849bcc1> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNet
work
0x951dd000 - 0x951f3fff  com.apple.DictionaryServices 1.0.0 (1.0.0) <7d20b8d1fb238c3e71d0fa6fda18c4f7> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A
/DictionaryServices
0x961d0000 - 0x961eefff  libresolv.9.dylib ??? (???) <9ed809256ce8913cddc3269c2e364654> 
/usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
0x961ef000 - 0x961fefff  libsasl2.2.dylib ??? (???) <bb7971ca2f609c070f87786a93d1041e> /usr/lib/libsasl2.2.dylib
0x961ff000 - 0x961ffffa  com.apple.CoreServices 32 (32) <373d6a888f9204641f313bc6070ae065> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0x9621e000 - 0x96250fff  com.apple.LDAPFramework 1.4.5 (110) <8e2d9ff6233cf44cb67533625840c2af> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/LDAP.framework/Versions/A/LDAP
0x96577000 - 0x9663eff2  com.apple.vImage 3.0 (3.0) 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
0x9663f000 - 0x96a4ffef  libBLAS.dylib ??? (???) 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
0x96a50000 - 0x96a5afeb  com.apple.audio.SoundManager 3.9.2 (3.9.2) <df077a8048afc3075c6f2d9e7780e78e> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSo
und
0x96a5b000 - 0x96a5ffff  libGIF.dylib ??? (???) <7714ae24eb64b48fa719fb99bcbe34f3> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Re
sources/libGIF.dylib
0x96a7d000 - 0x96a9cffa  libJPEG.dylib ??? (???) <b822342bcc764c83d4557a8b67fa0c1c> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Re
sources/libJPEG.dylib
0x96a9d000 - 0x96a9dff8  com.apple.ApplicationServices 34 (34) <ee7bdf593da050bb30c7a1fc446eb8a6> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x96af0000 - 0x96fc1f3e  libGLProgrammability.dylib ??? (???) <5d283543ac844e7c6fa3440ac56cd265> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLProgrammability.dylib
0x96fc2000 - 0x97190ff3  com.apple.security 5.0.4 (34102) <55dda7486df4e8e1d61505be16f83a1c> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x971e0000 - 0x971fbffb  libPng.dylib ??? (???) <0d6b991afc831ea06f2958e5933d33dd> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Re
sources/libPng.dylib
0x9726a000 - 0x9726aff8  com.apple.Cocoa 6.5 (???) <a1bc9247cf65c20f1a44d0973cbe649c> 
/System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
0x9726b000 - 0x97296fe7  libauto.dylib ??? (???) <2e44c523b851e8e25f05d13a48070a58> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
0xfffe8000 - 0xfffebfff  libobjc.A.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0xffff0000 - 0xffff1780  libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib


----------



## aldahi (10 Avril 2009)

Et un troisième message, plus de place sur le précédent...

Oui, j'ai vérifié les auto, et non, je n'ai pas joué avec des logiciels en faisat ce que tu décris et que je ne comprends pas... 

Pour l'utilisateur, j'essaie de ce pas...

Merci beaucoup encore...

Edit : je viens de créer un utilisateur supplémentaire (il n'y avait que mois avant).
Ca a l'air de rouler comme sur des roulettes ! C'est trop bien !

Et, maintenant, comment faire que cela fonctionne aussi sous mon profil ?

Merci beaucoup en tout cas !

Trop trop cool, suis bien content...


----------



## aldahi (12 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir à tous...

Devant l'impossibilité de résoudre mon problème, j'ai tout simplement sauver mon disque sur un DD externe, et réinstallé intégralement OSX ... j'ai ensuite fait toutes les mises à jour, réinstallé la dernière version de XCode, et tout fonctionne à merveille... !!!!

Voila, j'ai pris le taureau par les cornes, et tout est résolu.

Seul point noir : je ne sais pas comment éditer mon premier message pour lui mettre résolu, si un modo passait par là, pourrait il s'en charger ?

Merci beaucoup !

Aldahi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

Personnellement, je suis bien dans le même cas : j'ai installé et utilisé Safari 4 Beta et maintenant que j'ai besoin de reprendre XCode, j'ai des soucis pour le faire fonctionner. Je suis revenu à Safari 3 par l'uninstaller fourni avec Safari 4, j'ai supprimé les plist mais rien n'y fait : XCode ne démarre plus.

Problème : je ne peux pas me permettre de tout supprimer et tout ré-installer sur ma machine ... d'autant que j'ai deux machines dans ce cas !


----------

